# upside down shrimp & fly shots



## Mark Evans (28 Dec 2010)

I think i've covered this shot before, but i was bored and re worked it.

It's actually a crop of a bigger image that i took some time back.


----------



## chrisfraser05 (28 Dec 2010)

*Re: upside down shrimp*

stunning, really stunning!!!


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Dec 2010)

*Re: upside down shrimp*

Thanks mate.

 It is an older pic mind you; I must take some new stuff.


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Dec 2010)

*Re: upside down shrimp*

here's a slightly closer shot...not too extreme though





i think if you click it, it'll open up to a larger size


----------



## Antoni (29 Dec 2010)

*Re: upside down shrimp*

Cracking shot, Mark!

Pearling plants and shrimps.. A dream of an aquasaper   

Is that shot taken with the 60 mm macro?

Regards


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Dec 2010)

*Re: upside down shrimp*



			
				Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> Is that shot taken with the 60 mm macro?



yes mate, the 65mm MP-E which i am still selling   

Thanks Antoni.


----------



## Anubia (29 Dec 2010)

*Re: upside down shrimp*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I think i've covered this shot before, but i was bored and re worked it.
> 
> It's actually a crop of a bigger image that i took some time back.




Christ Mark...that would look lovely as a poster print in my freshly painted front rm.....Just got to talk the wife round from a flower print to a shrimp macro...LOL...

Stuuning photo mate...very impressed and love the pearling droplets.


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Dec 2010)

*Re: upside down shrimp*



			
				Anubia said:
			
		

> Christ Mark...that would look lovely as a poster print in my freshly painted front rm.....Just got to talk the wife round from a flower print to a shrimp macro...LOL...
> 
> Stuuning photo mate...very impressed and love the pearling droplets.



cheers mate. The full res shot is quite something. It'll blow up to A1 easily, without any degrading in any way. If you want the high res image, give me a shout. It's a large file mind.


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Dec 2010)

Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> Is that shot taken with the 60 mm macro?



here's some more Antoni i took with this bad boy.





This next shot, i sprayed it with an atomizer. I copied the idea from another images i saw on the net.


----------



## Antoni (29 Dec 2010)

Thats outstanding! I love this lens! 

This might cause financial unstability, you know   

If I have some luck in the New year... and if you still have the lens ....


----------



## BigTom (29 Dec 2010)

That damn lens is the single thing that sometimes makes me wish I wasn't a darksider 

Lovely fly shots.


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Dec 2010)

BigTom said:
			
		

> That damn lens is the single thing that sometimes makes me wish I wasn't a darksider



cough-nikon?-cough   

it's an awesome lens. 



			
				Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> This might cause financial unstability, you know
> 
> If I have some luck in the New year... and if you still have the lens ....



looking back on some of the images I've taken with it, i may struggle to part with it.


----------



## andyh (29 Dec 2010)

and your gonna sell this lens? call me stupid for asking.......but why?


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Dec 2010)

andyh said:
			
		

> and your gonna sell this lens? call me stupid for asking.......but why?



well, initially, i wasn't using it. Now though, I've looked back at pictures I've taken, and i'm swiftly changing my mind.

I'm just about to go and pick up an A1+ print of this one.





Should of seen the guys face when he opened the image   We then proceeded onto a 30 minute conversation about what gear i used for it.


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Dec 2010)

A pic of a pic





This from a HP, and to be quite honest, it's not a patch on an epsom. It's still good though.


----------



## Antoni (30 Dec 2010)

Lol thats cool!

What the wife and kid think about it?   

Love it


----------



## GHNelson (30 Dec 2010)

Hi Mark
How much did you pay for it ? If you don't mind me asking.
Is it a Nikon lens.
What do you think of this Canon?
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Canon-MPE6528-M ... 847&sr=1-1.
Great shots i love the Wet Fly.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Dec 2010)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> How much did you pay for it ?



Â£20 mate



			
				hogan53 said:
			
		

> What do you think of this Canon?
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Canon-MPE6528-M ... 847&sr=1-1.



Thats the lens i'm using mate.   

cheers bud.



			
				Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> What the wife and kid think about it?



impressed, but not enough to frame it


----------



## viktorlantos (30 Dec 2010)

Hey Mark, the picture is brilliant. This lens works awesome the way you use it.   
Do not sell it my friend. Has the best value in your hand. I am sure there are zillion of other things to shoot with it.  Just not make sense to sell it cheaply.


----------



## GHNelson (30 Dec 2010)

Cheers Mark  
How do you get the black background?
Na..... dont sell it i want to see more pictures  
I want one  
hoggie


----------



## flygja (2 Jan 2011)

Great capture as always, although I probably won't it that big on my wall


----------



## Mark Evans (2 Jan 2011)

flygja said:
			
		

> although I probably won't it that big on my wall



and to think i was going to wrap it up and send it to you   

it's not staying there mate, just to 'flatten' it so it can go in my folder


----------



## Piece-of-fish (8 Nov 2011)

Amazing bump. I keep showing these to my friends    and to myself over and over again.


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Nov 2011)

I do miss this lens


----------



## Piece-of-fish (8 Nov 2011)

I bet you do     Great lens.


----------



## Lewisr (10 Jan 2012)

That shrimp pic is awesome.. I high rez version would make an awesome wallpaper


----------

